# Tai Chi Chuan in Unusual Places



## Martin2 (Oct 21, 2017)

Enjoy:

Tai Chi Chuan In Unusual Places

Martin


----------



## Martial D (Oct 22, 2017)

The city I live in is about 50% Chinese, so for me seeing someone doing Tai Chi  just about anywhere isn't that out of the ordinary.


----------

